
Show HN: Online Discourse, Organized - rsinger87
https://www.disqors.com
======
rsinger87
Hi, I wanted to share a web app I made to keep up to date on the most
interesting discussions among political/social/economic commentators.

I connect online articles into discussion graphs and intersperse the top
tweets about them. There are feeds that filter the discussions in different
ways (exchanges among top authors, most discussed articles).

It's also possible to see a specific discussion graph in its entirety, e.g.
the discussion around Marc Andreessen's "It's Time to Build" essay:
[https://www.disqors.com/discussions/36672](https://www.disqors.com/discussions/36672)

Any feedback is appreciated!

